# how to recover Droid Incredible 2 / S... please help



## @@@[email protected]@@ (Oct 21, 2012)

hello everyone i m new in android so ... plese help

my set problem is only htc logo and set going boot mode vol- + pwr

my pjone info ..

VIVO_W xb ship s-off RL
Hboot-6.313.1002
RAdio-.09.01.1111
eMMc-boot
Apr 1 2011, 18:34:39

i will try to update via RUU file but can't complet updat ,,,, only show sending
i will try 2 file but same but same, please help how to start my phone

RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_5.10.605.9_Radio_1.09.01.1111_NV_VZW1.92_release_225831_signed.exe
RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_4.08.605.3_Radio_1.09.01.0722_NV_VZW1.92_release_212888_signed.exe

thanks advance


----------

